# Drop Spindle



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I love to weave, knit (by hand and machine) and sew and have never really thought about spinning. All of the sudden I have the urge to try out a drop spindle. What would you suggest I purchase as roving and should I make/use a home made drop spindle? I'd like to produce a DK weight yarn. Nothing too chunky. I don't think JoAnns or Michaels sell supplies in the store?
Thanks for any pearls of wisdom you might have.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I made one from an article about a dowel, a washer and 2 CDs....works absolutely fine...found it....

http://www.worldinaspin.com/articles/cd_drop_spindle

I live in the country, so I just called my local game butcher and he asked one of the sheep farmers for me....got 2 whole fleeces....but you may have to ask around where you live... you can buy roving (ready to spin, certainly great for beginners) but for more supplies, your area would be the best place to ask...LYS???

be sure to check out Cat Bordhi on youtube (along with lots of spindle spinners)...but her 'spinning with a ball' video is not to be missed....certainly teaches you the basic premise of spinning yarn.





 also, here is a tape to save the address for....in a few months, you will want to know about spinning wheels...I made mine from this man's video plus the video he mentions in the tape.... you might not want it, you may fall in love with drop spindles....but in my experience, this is the next step and you can get some pre-cut pcs of wood at the lumber yard and an old bike wheel, or you can spend $500--$1000. My little wheel works better than I would have thought possible and you can see right in the video that it is a 'spindle type' wheel....which you will already know how to use after your original.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I used a drop spindle to learn how to spin many years ago. still use mine when I am away from home or just waiting at appointments. Spindles are not expensive they can range from $12 on up. I have seen packages for around $30 4ozs of fiber with the spindle for people who want to learn. There are support spindles to lots say the are easier to learn on to. I do not have a support spindle. Watch a few videos from you tube I liked using my drop spindle gave a a good look into spinning for when I got my wheel.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you both for the wonderful responses and links to check out. I drove in to town to my LYS and unfortunately they did not have roving or drop spindles. At least it wasn't a waisted trip, I had to get groceries. I think I'm going to make one and order roving on-line. Thank you again and enjoy the day!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> Thank you both for the wonderful responses and links to check out. I drove in to town to my LYS and unfortunately they did not have roving or drop spindles. At least it wasn't a waisted trip, I had to get groceries. I think I'm going to make one and order roving on-line. Thank you again and enjoy the day!!


Look for a package you might get one at a great price. go to pinterest or etsy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

here is a link to make one;
https://www.fiberspace.de/2012/07/tutorial-how-to-make-a-turkish-spindle/

Etsy.com $14.99 for spindle and 4 ozs fiber.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/476502984/drop-spindle-top-whorl-hand-made?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=drop%20spindles%20and%20fiber&ref=sc_gallery_4&plkey=d64b98c8d903b5153f13427b3b5ce1c6bf139144:476502984

This is just the drop spindle $8.99
https://www.etsy.com/listing/159293136/drop-spindle-top-or-bottom-whorl?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=drop%20spindles%20and%20fiber&ref=sr_gallery_11


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you mama879. I've ordered the spindle with 4 oz of fiber. That looked like the best deal. Excited to get it!!
Thank you again!!


----------



## yarnspinner45 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wool roving and a CD secured on a dowl with a grament and a cup hook on one end and a point on the other. I use an old Manuel pencil sharpener . But if you can find a well balance, medium size drop spindle, it's worth it.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Fun video. Making a drop spindle from a fidget spinner.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a few spindles I play with keep next to my chair. I started with a wooden one some one gave me because I wanted to learn. Yes you can make a spindle but I think after your first one that is balanced and easy to use. I'm not sponsoring any one.


----------



## JaneyW (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! Try going to Ravelry, and see what you think of Yarn Therapy Zone, and also Knitting Spinners (a group near you). I think you might find a lot of local help, and people from beginner to pro at spinning. Have fun!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My favorite drop spindles are Turkish spindles and are 3D printed. I found them on Etsy by googling 3D printed drop spindles. They are just heavy enough to work well, but not heavy to work with and are the best balanced spindles I have found. And, they only cost about $12!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like you have the package ordered. Enjoy. There are lots of sources of fibre available on the internet, or gogle a spinning group near you - they will know the best place to get more fibre in your area.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've checked out the 3D Turkish spindles, they're pretty cool too. Once I get my kit and give it a try, I'll be bugging you all about what's the best roving to purchase. The kit comes with 4 oz of roving. 
We had a store years ago that specialized in spinning, and of coarse I wasn't interested in it then. I don't believe their are many people in the Central Calif. area that spin or weave.  
I spent a lot of time looking a roving, spindles and wheels yesterday and this morning. I'm excited to show and tell with the drop spindle this next weekend I have a knitting retreat and hope to take the spindle with me. Thanks for all your help. Much appreciated!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes you can make one at home. I would try a commercial roving to start to make it easer on you. How you spin will decide what size yarn you will have. It will take time to learn how to do it and to ply yarn together. This will not happen over night. Have fun.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have nice Cheviot (Commercial) roving available - since it is 3-4" staple and Cheviot spins easily it should be appropriate. PM me for more info.
I really need to take time to inventory all my roving and get it into the For Sale section. I can mail a small or larger amount for you to start on.
I can't, however, guarantee anything as I have drop spindles of several configurations from plastic discs to beautifully carved and so far they are just as advertized, DROP spindles. I've never gotten very far on this skill!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

ilmacheryl said:


> My favorite drop spindles are Turkish spindles and are 3D printed. I found them on Etsy by googling 3D printed drop spindles. They are just heavy enough to work well, but not heavy to work with and are the best balanced spindles I have found. And, they only cost about $12!


I agree. I gave my Turkish 3-d printed spindle to a friend learning to spin and I bought a pretty wooden one I am ordering another 3-d printed one. Miles better.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I started spinning drop spindle this year. It is quite an adventure. I have some photos to post, but haven't been posting motivated for about 3 months. My experience so far:

I purchased a Turkish spindle as well as a bag of 4 oz samples of colored/mixed fibers; Fun, but 4 oz of a color is not a lot to make an item out of. But it does make enough for a stranded project. It went well, but one of the fibers had long & short and it kind of frustrated me a bit. I tend to spin fairly fine on this spindle (the colored sample a fingering, the corriedale dk?) but maybe a bit too tight, especially for plying. I wish I had the photos uploaded to show you. I love this spindle because I have been able to successfully walk around and spin with it. I did not need another stationary bottom hobby.

In my excitement and with expert advice on KP, I purchased some natural Corriedale (sp). I love spinning with it. 

I also purchased two top whirl spindles. They were rosewood and much heavier than my drop spindle. I kept breaking the yarn with these. I have only been successful using one for plying. The other I turned into a supported spindle and love, love, love it. It is working great for my shorter fiber mix.

To keep myself from over spinning my plies, I have made a Navajo spindle. It is balanced and worked fine on my sample, but I don't have any singles to ply with it. I also hope that if I want a fluffier single to knit with, this spindle will be the one that will work best.

My husband is out of town next week, so hopefully, I will feel like some computer time and will catch up on my photo posts.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

They had a wonderful fiber fest in Dixon, CA the 8th and 9th called Lambtown USA that would have been the perfect place for you to look around and possibly buy your spindle and fiber. So much to see and enjoy of the fiber world I loved going to it. They have it every year so maybe you can plan for next year. Good luck on your new adventure into spinning.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

My spindle & wool is here! I'm on my way to our annual knitting retreat and I'm going to see if anyone can help me get started. 3 days of knitting, how glorious! And of coarse...a little wine! No cooking or cleaning or having to drive. Knitting in the mountians at a beautiful retreat center with about 30 of my closest friends. Life is good!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> My spindle & wool is here! I'm on my way to our annual knitting retreat and I'm going to see if anyone can help me get started. 3 days of knitting, how glorious! And of coarse...a little wine! No cooking or cleaning or having to drive. Knitting in the mountians at a beautiful retreat center with about 30 of my closest friends. Life is good!


You go girl.Enjoy your new spindle watch some youtube videos you will pick it up in no time. Have fun at your retreat. Life is good.


----------

